# Meine persönliche brasilianische Nationalmannschaft (33x)



## brian69 (9 Jan. 2013)

*Hier meine persönliche brasilianische Nationalelf (Seleção wie der Brasilianer sagt) 
*
* Nr. 1 Adriana Lima (meine Spielführerin)*





 


*
Nr. 2 Isabeli Fontana*



 

 



*Nr. 3 Ana Beatriz Barros*



 

 



*Nr. 4 Izabel Goulart*



 

 



*Nr. 5 Cintia Decker*



 

 



*Nr. 6 Gisele Bundchen*



 

 



*Nr. 7 Alessandra Ambrosio*



 

 



*Nr. 8 Emanuela de Paula*



 

 



*Nr. 9 Fernanda Tavares*



 

 



*Nr. 10 Raquel Zimmermann*



 

 
*
Nr. 11 Caroline Trentini*



 

 

*und als Nr. 12 auf der Bank Anna Hickman*



 

 

*Einige von ihnen haben es schon in die Auswahl von Victorias Secrets geschafft*


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Jan. 2013)

Sehen auf jeden Fall alle besser aus als Neymar


----------



## MetalFan (9 Jan. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Sehen auf jeden Fall alle besser aus als Neymar



So sieht's aus!


----------



## Jockel111 (10 Jan. 2013)

So werden die nie Weltmeister ;-)


----------



## Max100 (10 Jan. 2013)

Jockel111 schrieb:


> So werden die nie Weltmeister ;-)




Sie sehen zwar fantastisch aus, nur kicken können sie nicht


----------



## Punisher (10 Jan. 2013)

klasse, super


----------



## Kralle82 (10 Jan. 2013)

Eine sehr schöne Zusammenstellung! :thumbup:
Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## stuftuf (13 Jan. 2013)

wow!

Du bist der richtige Trainer für dieses Team


----------



## katerkarlo (9 Feb. 2013)

Eine Supermanschaft aber nicht auf dem Spielfeld.


----------



## 0beron (6 Dez. 2013)

tolle Aussichten für das Finale


----------



## fischkopf (7 Dez. 2013)

also mit denen würde ich auch glatt fussball spielen danke


----------



## soeiner (9 Dez. 2013)

Max100 schrieb:


> Sie sehen zwar fantastisch aus, nur kicken können sie nicht



Aber die Bälle 

schön.


----------



## hd1147 (28 Dez. 2013)

Die Mannschaft ist sofort Weltmeister (aber nur beim Männerwettbewerb) weil keiner mehr spielt sondern diese Göttinnen nur anbetet


----------



## canadian (16 Jan. 2014)

Würde ich gerne mal ein Freundschaftsspiel gegen machen...
...zur Not auch Fußball...


----------

